# X-Server abgeschmiert



## Neuk (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich dachte mittlerweile wäre ich soweit mich mit Linux auseinanderzusetzen, aber leider hab ich jetzt ein relativ grosses Problem (für mich...):
Ich benutze Mandrake 8.2...
Ich hab im KDE gearbeitet, bis sich Programme nicht mehr öffnen liessen. So schlau wie ich mich hielt, hab ich einige kinit-prozesse gekillt, weil ich dachte das wären die Störenfriede... Plötzlich ist ist die Oberfläche verschwunden und gibt mir die Fehlermeldung, das er den fixed-font nicht mehr finden kann:

```
Could not init font path element unix/:-1, removing from list!

Fatal server error:
could not open default font 'fixed'
```

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, leider kenn ich mich mit Font-Servern net so gut aus....

PS:
Lynx is lustig...  Ich kann kein Beitrag ohne Fileupload abschicken...


----------



## Neuk (4. Mai 2002)

Lustig Lustig....

Ich hab es jetzt wieder hingekriegt, wie oder warum, weiss ich selbst nicht, vielleicht kann es hier ja jemand erklären ....

In /etc/X11 gibt es
XF86Config und XF86Config-4
In diesen Dateien wird der FontPath angegeben, in diesem Fall "unix/:-1". Sobalt ich aus BEIDEN Files das "unix" gelöscht hab, ging mein X-Server wieder...

Verstehe einer der will....


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Mai 2002)

hehe 

na denn.

wenn mal wieder nichts geht mit dem xserver reicht zumeist folgende tastenkombination 
strg + alt + backspace

damit kannst du den xserver komplett restarten.

wenn dies nicht gehst war das was du gemacht hast schon richtig.

ps -ax 
und dann anhand der pid den stoerenfried killen.


----------



## Neuk (5. Mai 2002)

Das mit dem killen, lass ich erstmal für eine Zeit... bin schon froh das es jetzt wieder funktioniert...


----------

